# Just so you know TM 61 is....



## elo

Yeah it's not that.

It's our (Australia) international dial code. (+61)

The TM is a play on their old tag team name and their surnames. (*T*he *M*ighty Don't Kneel - *T*horne and *M*iller)

Hence, TM-61.


----------



## Drago

Let Jack Swagger joins the team, so they will be called TM87. :jericho2


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

God, WWE having a tag team named after a Pokemon in 2016 would be ridiculous. 

I don't think TM61 is so bad anyway.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Drago said:


> Let Jack Swagger joins the team, so they will be called TM87. :jericho2












Oh you...


----------



## ST1TCH

Don't worry, with a name like that they'll be TM86'd sooner rather than later.


----------



## RiverFenix

TM really stands for "The Mighty" but they pretend it's Thorne and Miller to be allowed in NXT/WWE. 61 is the international dial code for Australia, so basically it's The Mighty from Australia who of course is TMDK. 

I'm surprised they didn't have their initials be TM for one and DK for the other, like Tom Miller and Derrick Kennedy, and called themselves TMDK . You can't trademark acronyms afterall.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

They're the best tag team NXT and the WWE has, and I'm not exactly their biggest fan. Their name isn't that bad and they're going to do fine.


----------



## J-B

I wasn't exactly blown away by them on this week's NXT. That pre match promo was cringe, it pretty much turned me off straight away.


----------



## They LIVE

The team name and the meaning behind it is fine.

Laughable that OP thinks a reference to fucking Pokemon of all things wouldn't be corny as fuck.




MarkovKane said:


> All those like me who claim someone is destroying WWE from the inside. Whoever changed their name and Mechanics name, is basically pure solid proof.



If WWE named a tag team consisting of two 30 year old men after a Pokemon reference, that would be far more indicative of an inside job to fuck the company over and make the guys look stupid.


----------



## They LIVE

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> TM really stands for "The Mighty" but they pretend it's Thorne and Miller to be allowed in NXT/WWE. 61 is the international dial code for Australia, so basically it's The Mighty from Australia who of course is TMDK.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't have their initials be TM for one and DK for the other, like Tom Miller and Derrick Kennedy, and called themselves TMDK . *You can't trademark acronyms afterall.*


Of course you can. Acronyms are trademarked all the time. 

The likely reason WWE didn't do what you suggested is because they didn't want the team to be "TMDK". 

If WWE wanted them to be called "TMDK" they would have just called them The Mighty Don't Kneel, not come up with another reason to refer to them by the same acronym.


----------



## will94

I love the people that bitch and get their panties in a bunch about the name change from "The Mechanics." They were NEVER established as that name. They used it twice on house shows before completely disappearing for nearly 10 months and then started their run as Dash & Dawson. Dawson's nickname was The Mechanic, but they were never referred to as that as a team. The internet just ran with it.


----------



## Martins

Now I want them to have a full set of tag team finishers, all with Pokémon move names.

Knowing the WWE, they'll probably be forced to select the shittiest move names for it though. Putting opponents away with... 

Bubble Beam. :squirtle


----------



## Kink_Brawn

So, naming yourself after an Australian code is lamer than naming yourself after a Japanese cartoon for children??


----------



## blackholeson

One of the GOAT tag team names of our generation and it's buried just like that. Greed destroys logic.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I thought of Pokemon too. Very disappointing that it is not, would have been excellent to geek out over this team.*


----------



## SiON

Maybe they could change to TM69 and have Billy Maddison introduce them as The Mighty 69!!!!


----------



## marshal99

Ask Miller to grow some hair and sweep up in front. I am constantly distracted by his big forehead. He's like herman munster.


----------



## ST1TCH

This thread taught me that people want a Pokemon gimmick in WWE.

I hate millennials.


----------



## marshal99

ST1TCH said:


> This thread taught me that people want a Pokemon gimmick in WWE.
> 
> I hate millennials.


Will a yellow lemon do instead ?










Don't be a lemon , be a rosebud.


----------



## coreysamson

Umbreon said:


> I wasn't exactly blown away by them on this week's NXT. That pre match promo was cringe, it pretty much turned me off straight away.


Yeah, I wanna hear some thoughts on these guys. Dunno if I am getting them mixed up but.. Thorne really impressed me. Miller, not so much. Dude just kept looking around like he was stoned, confused, or both.


----------



## LaMelo

It is still cool.


----------



## The RainMaker

They can't talk worth a fuck. I don't know if they were TRYING to look like jackasses with low IQ's, or they actually are?..But yeah. Keep them away from a mic.


----------



## spikingspud

Am a big fan of Gargano & Ciampa so they couldn'y have debuted against a tougher (physically) tagteam imo, hard to decide how they did considering they never properly got any momentum going but the one loved to gesture with his hands/fingers huh?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

ST1TCH said:


> This thread taught me that people want a Pokemon gimmick in WWE.
> 
> I hate millennials.


When it comes to being culturally relevant, Pokeymanz > WWE.










And if that wasn't enough, at least Pokemon knows how to appease their core audience while integrating new things that don't alienate and / or irritate the hell out of them *and* their potential new customers.

:squirtle


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

As soon as I saw them I wondered what the pokemon TM61 is! Thanks for looking it up lmao.

I will be an ultra low-key mark for them just cause they remind me of my old gameboy.


----------



## NakNak

Thorne has "DA LOOK", but overall, their debut was underwhelming. I heard great things about the ex TMDK and the hype failed me. 

Hopefully they suprise me, but I thought that they were good wrestlers, but not interesting at all.


----------



## MarkovKane

Well, either way, cool name or not, I can't wait to see more of them over the summer.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

They're already way better than the last Australian tag team.


----------



## MarkovKane

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> When it comes to being culturally relevant, Pokeymanz > WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, at least Pokemon knows how to appease their core audience while integrating new things that don't alienate and / or irritate the hell out of them *and* their potential new customers.
> 
> :squirtle


Ever wonder why a Nintendo handheld is outselling Nintendo's console...cause Pokemon is its own entity, the only other franchise with as wide of range (across platforms, toys, music, games, movies, etc), and that is Lego franchise.


I will bet you 5$, that if Woods comes out with a Pokemon stuffed toy or Pokemon cards, people would flip.


----------



## skarvika

Umbreon said:


> I wasn't exactly blown away by them on this week's NXT. That pre match promo was cringe, it pretty much turned me off straight away.


This, plus you can't expect me to route for the other guy when Skinny Ryback is in the ring. Cmon NXT writers, you've gotta try harder than this.


----------



## sandyeastman

This is not the same.


----------



## LaMelo

I was impressed with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

As soon as I heard to team name I immediately thought of the TM's in Pokémon too as I've been playing the games a lot recently!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MarkovKane said:


> Ever wonder why a Nintendo handheld is outselling Nintendo's console...cause Pokemon is its own entity, the only other franchise with as wide of range (across platforms, toys, music, games, movies, etc), and that is Lego franchise.
> 
> 
> I will bet you 5$, that if Woods comes out with a Pokemon stuffed toy or Pokemon cards, people would flip.


lolno

The Wii U flopped because of poor marketing and complacency due to the Wii's massive success, the latter of which basically made it a placeholder to tide customers over until the NX came.

And that's coming from a lifelong Nintendo fan, although it does have a few excellent games to its credit. And I agree that Pokemon is still a vastly renowned presence in the video game industry to this day, which is why fans would likely pop rather than boo if Xavier came out with some Pokemon-related merch, especially considering he's a known gamer.


----------



## ImSumukh

Its time for a Pokémon gimmick !
we aren't far away to see one of them or both screming Piiikaaaachuuuu before their finishers !


----------



## DudeLove669

MarkovKane said:


> They were freaking called TMDK, and this is what they changed to, fucking lamer than "The Mechanics" to "The Revival".
> 
> 
> All those like me who claim someone is destroying WWE from the inside. Whoever changed their name and Mechanics name, is basically pure solid proof.


Holy shit could you exaggerate any more?


----------



## Born of Osiris

All I've got from this thread is people thinking fake fighting in tights is less geeky than an anime for kids.


----------



## rmfgotenks28

Looks like their opponents better have some Burn Heal. The name doesn't matter though. Are they good? Yes. Is their matches fun to watch? I would think so. The cream rises to the top as the saying goes. Some of the greatest tag teams never had a name. Like Edge And Christian for example.


----------

